# Windows 7 firewall won't allow AIM transfers



## NKfloofiepoof (Aug 12, 2004)

I've told my Windows 7 Pro firewall to enable/allow every aspect of AIM I can find, but it still blocks transfers both incoming and outgoing. I consult with a friend for her business, and she needs to be able to send me photos of her stock for me to review. MSN Messenger does bad things to my computer, I hate Yahoo IM, and Trillian confuses me to no end, so AIM is all we can use. What am I missing in my firewall settings to allow transfers to go through? Thank you in advance.

Edit: To clarify, every time we try to initiate transfers (whether it's from me to her or the other way around), it sits there doing nothing for about a minute before it cancels, and we a message along the lines of "Unable to connect. If you and your friend are behind different firewalls, this may be the problem" - something like that. We never had this problem with my old computer which ran XP Pro. The only thing I can think of is now I'm on 7 and she's still on XP - is there any way to fix this? Thanks again.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Maybe you have to do some tweaking in your router's firewall, port forward Port Numbers.


----------



## mechanicalmetal (Nov 12, 2008)

Install pidgin for Windows.


----------

